# The Girls



## elliriyanna (Feb 2, 2011)

I got these three girls on Friday ... They get a new cage next week <3

Brandy


Cookie


Mocha


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Is it from the picture or not? It looks to be one of your mice has a tail kink? They should not be bred if this is true


----------



## elliriyanna (Feb 2, 2011)

I am not a breeder  yes cookie has a tail kink but as a pet only owner I do not care.


----------



## Magdalena41494 (Dec 22, 2013)

They are so pretty! Love the first pic


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

I like to be sure ha ha ha


----------



## elliriyanna (Feb 2, 2011)

Not saying they may not be pregnant now ... I just adopted them ... But fingers crossed they are not 

I fully understand, There are too many ignorant " breeders" out there so its certainly better safe than sorry.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Happy you understand
Good luck with the mice XXxx


----------

